# Sirloin steak?



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know anything about steak, and I am wondering if in 144g raw sirloin steak, it sound right that there would be 251 kcal's - 27.5 protein - 14.8 fat? (fitday.com)

I'm normally good at working this stuff out, but there are so many different criteria for steak that I can't work out what I have got? It is just a sirloin steak from the co-op, and is 144g, not to much fat on the outside, but it does not have nutritional breakdown, nor anymore info on what kind it is.

Cheers

GS


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

just eat it, and if it's not enough then eat more!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

sounds about right, i generally assume 170 cal for 100g of lean steak. so 250 for 144 is about correct


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

buzzzbar said:


> just eat it, and if it's not enough then eat more!


That is of no help, as my body does not send me a message as to how much protein I have just ingested, thanks,? This is 1 of two meal I will eat, so I need to get my protein in.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ALR said:


> sounds about right, i generally assume 170 cal for 100g of lean steak. so 250 for 144 is about correct


Nice one. Thanks!


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

looks about right, i normally eat a 200g sirloin with fat cut away which is about 42g pro and 15g fat.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

bry1979 said:


> looks about right, i normally eat a 200g sirloin with fat cut away which is about 42g pro and 15g fat.


Cool, I was not sure if it seemed to low in fat and high in protein for how small it looks! Cheers.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Prefer Rump myself, tastes better, cheaper too.

would also consider going to your local butchers and asking for a decent amount of steak, you'll get it much cheaper than any supermarket and it wont be like eatting leather too! Supermarket meat is ****e IMO.

my butcher does around/average of 14x 300gram cuts of Rump for around £36'ish

he also does 5kg of fresh chicken fillets for £18.

Butcher meat is better quality and cheaper.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> Prefer Rump myself, tastes better, cheaper too.
> 
> would also consider going to your local butchers and asking for a decent amount of steak, you'll get it much cheaper than any supermarket and it wont be like eatting leather too! Supermarket meat is ****e IMO.
> 
> ...


Sound, I have never been to into meat, but thought id try some steak tonight. I'll report back when I am a real bodybuilder  .


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Steak is by far my favourite meat, it tastes ssssssssooooooooooooooo good  A big fat t-bone from the butchers, 400g-ish for around £7, nothing taste better.

Sorry i can't help ya with the nutritional values  i just eat the lot no matter what size


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Flank steak from Cosco awesome and very cheap.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rib eye is nice but very fatty, fair play if you can afford sirloin mate but l believe nutrionaly rump is better....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Rib eye is nice but very fatty, fair play if you can afford sirloin mate but l believe nutrionaly rump is better....


TBH I might have tried it sooner if it was not so expansive. But I was in the co-op and saw a small steak for £2.30 and thought it was a small bit of meat to eat even if I didn't like it. Turns of it is very nice. I don't know anything about beef or the prices, the fact it was a sirloin didn't mean anything to me. I will try a different cut next time. I would go to my butchers, but his chicken is about £14 a kilo, so I dread to think what his beef is?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> TBH I might have tried it sooner if it was not so expansive. But I was in the co-op and saw a small steak for £2.30 and thought it was a small bit of meat to eat even if I didn't like it. Turns of it is very nice. I don't know anything about beef or the prices, the fact it was a sirloin didn't mean anything to me. I will try a different cut next time. I would go to my butchers, but his chicken is about £14 a kilo, so I dread to think what his beef is?


Tip with the co op mate is getting there later on and get the reduced stuff, l believe you can get some bargains...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Tip with the co op mate is getting there later on and get the reduced stuff, l believe you can get some bargains...


True, the people at my local let me know when they are going to reduce the chicken if Im about


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Mmmm...meat I love it....plus it helps when your dads a butcher... Like mine!!... 200g is about 40g of protein, but you know this already...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

One word 'yum'


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I eat 2 bits of sirlion a week , best tea of the week, i seen the rump the same price but you got more, i thought that was no where near as good, but looking at these posts i m gona try it next week..

mmmm steak 5 mins on the george forman..


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

> I eat 2 bits of sirlion a week , best tea of the week, i seen the rump the same price but you got more, i thought that was no where near as good, but looking at these posts i m gona try it next week..
> 
> mmmm steak 5 mins on the george forman..


Yep, same here, I don't know how I ate meat before I met George (7 portion too)


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah thats the one i have, got it a few months back, life is so much easier for cooking chicken also...

Do you put oil or anything on the grill, i just put the meat straight one, i was getting to much black goo om my steaks, ( Not good ) when adding oil.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I put a little of as I thought thats what you where meant to do. But if not, then all for the better. I do find it smokes a lot when there is no oil though.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I used fit day to work out for my steak aswell mate and ive had no ill effects from eating 200g at a sitting with green salad, as i think someone said above tho i do trim the fat off all the same is so ****ing tastey i had 2 tonight on the BBQ


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

The smoke like hell anyway, i put mine under the extractor and it works a treat, otherwise the kitchens a smoke den


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

big fat juicy rump dripping with blood :drool:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> big fat juicy rump dripping with blood :drool:


Are we still talking about food ?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> I used fit day to work out for my steak aswell mate and ive had no ill effects from eating 200g at a sitting with green salad, as i think someone said above tho i do trim the fat off all the same is so ****ing tastey i had 2 tonight on the BBQ


Yeah, Im surprised how much protein is in such a small volume of steak. I don't like biting into fat though, so all that came off


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

after being fat seems ilogical to eat it (at least in that litteral a sence) lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, Im surprised how much protein is in such a small volume of steak. I don't like biting into fat though, so all that came off


Venison is higher in protein. Although it's a little deer


----------

